# Wyeast 2782pc Staro Prague Lager



## balconybrewer (26/10/09)

anyone tried this yeast, just a quick description, or any of the other ne seasonal lager yeasts?????

This yeast will help create medium to full body lagers with moderate fruit and bready malt flavors. The balance is slightly toward malt sweetness and will benefit from additional hop bittering. A fantastic strain for producing classic Bohemian lagers.


----------



## balconybrewer (26/10/09)

bump



balconybrewer said:


> anyone tried this yeast, just a quick description, or any of the other ne seasonal lager yeasts?????
> 
> This yeast will help create medium to full body lagers with moderate fruit and bready malt flavors. The balance is slightly toward malt sweetness and will benefit from additional hop bittering. A fantastic strain for producing classic Bohemian lagers.


----------



## Bribie G (26/10/09)

Whilst not having tried this yeast, I take it that it is more for Prague style beers such as Staropramen attempts, as opposed to Urquell? Personally I prefer SP to PU and will be shortly getting a bigger brewing fridge which will enable me to do genuine lagers. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Muggus (26/10/09)

If it's anything like Staropramen, it wouldn't be as clean other Czech lager yeasts. In comparison to Budvar or Urquell or even Kozel, I find Staro is a slight bit metallic in comparison. But that might not be the yeast?


----------



## neonmeate (26/10/09)

you prefere staropramen to urquell!?!!!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!!


----------



## Muggus (26/10/09)

neonmeate said:


> you prefere staropramen to urquell!?!!!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!!


Surely such a thing is not possible.
Though it is dirt cheap in the Czech Republic...


----------



## Bribie G (26/10/09)

neonmeate said:


> you prefere staropramen to urquell!?!!!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!!



Being an old bugger I remember Urquell as it was in the 70s, lagered in tar pitch lined barrels etc. Like mothers' milk. Nowadays I'm sorry to say it's gone more megaswilly since being taken over by Heineken and brewing in their new stainless steel brewery. 

Yup no doubt Staropramen will go down the same path as well. New fridge arriving as posted above so I'll have to brew my own seemingly <_<


----------



## donburke (8/10/11)

how good is a bopils when you nail it :drinks: 

100% floor malted bopils
40 IBU czech saaz
staro prague yeast
lagered for a month

i keep sniffing my glass with each sip, 

if i rub my keg and a genie comes out, my first wish is that this keg never ends


----------



## zebba (8/10/11)

Currently got a vienna-ish lager going atm with this yeast (2/3 wey vienna, 2/3 wey munich, dash of cara-amber, hallertau). Can't vouch for it's flavour yet as I've just finished a diacetyl rest and started dropping the temp, but one thing I will say is this thing throws a hell of a lot of SO2. For a while there opening the fermenting fridge to check on things was liking having someone on an all-bean diet fart in my face. Never got this from 34/70 or WY Munich Lager.


----------



## Nick JD (9/10/11)

BribieG said:


> Being an old bugger I remember Urquell as it was in the 70s, lagered in tar pitch lined barrels etc. Like mothers' milk. Nowadays I'm sorry to say it's gone more megaswilly since being taken over by Heineken and brewing in their new stainless steel brewery.
> 
> Yup no doubt Staropramen will go down the same path as well. New fridge arriving as posted above so I'll have to brew my own seemingly <_<



My preference is for Budejovicky Budvar. 

As I sit here sipping the stuff I really want to know how they get it to be so damned sweet. It's more than melanoidins; and there's a definite phenolic hint there too.


----------



## donburke (14/10/11)

Nick JD said:


> My preference is for Budejovicky Budvar.
> 
> As I sit here sipping the stuff I really want to know how they get it to be so damned sweet. It's more than melanoidins; and there's a definite phenolic hint there too.




i too prefer the budvar over the urquell, i find it cleaner and more crisp

but right now i prefer mine

good news is that i currently have 40 litres of this same wort fermenting with the same yeast strain

should keep a few people happy come xmas time


----------



## Darkman (14/10/11)

I used this yeast quite a bit last year and is my favourite Czech yeast so far. I've found I has similar characteristics to the other Czech yeast but probably emphasis the malt more then the other strains so you may want to consider slightly more hops then usual to balance the malt.


----------

